# Evans Motor



## Flat Tire (Sep 6, 2016)

Sure is a cool looking motor, suitable for framing!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice...Interesting use of rear cogs on it. It's also on backwards.


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> Sure is a cool looking motor, suitable for framing!
> 
> View attachment 357390



Is this for sale?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 10, 2016)

Kool find


----------

